# Stuck on startup Lenovo



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

I'm using a lenovo laptop that is stuck starting up, but there is some detail i need to go in to...

So I started getting this error about "Defualt Boot Device Missing or Boot Failed". I proceeded to follow some steps to fix it that had worked for someone else. Here are the steps i had followed exactly:
step 1 ) Power on your laptop

Step 2) Enter into *Bios Setup*

Step 3) Goto *Boot* Tab

Step 4) Highlight *Boot Mode, *press Enter, *swap from "UEFI" to "Legacy Support". *Under that Swap *UEFI to legacy First*

Step 5) goto *EXIT *tab and highlight *Exit saving changes *. Press Enter.

Restart Your Laptop

Now, after I have restarted my laptop, I am now stuck on the Lenovo starting screen with the little dots going in a circle, its has been about 2 hours and it has gone nowhere?

I was using windows 10 before all this happened, can anybody help? As much as i hate to mention it, i started punching it the same day all this started happening, it was because of league of legends rage XD

UPDATE: I am now getting a blue screen that says it ran into a problem, STOP CODE: BAD SYSTEM CONFIG INFO


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That was not very good advice to follow. We need to change it back to UEFI mode if we can. Are you able to start it in safe mode as follows? Do you have a Windows 10 install disc or usb or at least another computer to create one?

*Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*

1. Press the *Power On/Off *button to *Start *and *Shut Down* the computer as soon as you see the rotating loading circle
2.Repeat this 2-3 times to stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.
3. Select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart *from the *Choose an Option screen*.
4. After your PC restarts, select one of the following *Safe Mode options* you are instructed to from the *Start Up Settings menu*:

*Safe Mode (4)*
*Safe Mode with Networking (5) *
*Command Prompt (6)*
5. Wait for *Safe Mode* to load.
6. Logon with an *Administrator *account if needed.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> That was not very good advice to follow. We need to change it back to UEFI mode if we can. Are you able to start it in safe mode as follows? Do you have a Windows 10 install disc or usb or at least another computer to create one?
> 
> *Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*
> 
> ...


I just did this and tried to start is Safe Mode (4), after a long wait, i am back to the same blue screen, Stop code: BAD SYSTEM CONFIG INFO, its collecting some error info and is 10% done


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It will not start into command prompt either?



dckeks said:


> Do you have a Windows 10 install disc or usb or at least another computer to create one?


Please answer these.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

brotato3 said:


> Step 4) Highlight *Boot Mode, *press Enter, *swap from "UEFI" to "Legacy Support". *Under that Swap *UEFI to legacy First*





brotato3 said:


> step 1 ) Power on your laptop
> 
> Step 2) Enter into *Bios Setup*
> 
> ...


Reverse this change by Changing back to *UEFI *mode in the bios. Restart and let me know if it boots correctly or not


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Reverse this change by Changing back to *UEFI *mode in the bios. Restart and let me know if it boots correctly or not


I cant get to the bios, fn + f2 is the hotkey for it when it starts up, but it wont work right now becuase it keeps looping between two screens


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> It will not start into command prompt either?
> 
> Please answer these.


I dont have one


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

brotato3 said:


> I cant get to the bios, fn + f2 is the hotkey for it when it starts up, but it wont work right now becuase it keeps looping between two screens


Please keep trying to access the bios, it should let you access it. Make sure you hit the hot keys as soon as the computer starts and continue pressing until you see the bios.

Only other option is to backup your files and perform a new clean install of Windows 10?

Do you have another computer to download and create a disc or USB drive?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the model of your Lenevo?


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> What is the model of your Lenevo?


lenovo idea pad 110


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Please keep trying to access the bios, it should let you access it. Make sure you hit the hot keys as soon as the computer starts and continue pressing until you see the bios.
> 
> Only other option is to backup your files and perform a new clean install of Windows 10?
> 
> Do you have another computer to download and create a disc or USB drive?


I keep trying, it wont let me, yes i have another computer but not any writable discs or usb drives available


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

See if the following helps

You will need to disable "Fast Boot" from the power button menu. The power button can be used if you encounter Fast Boot problems.

1. Make sure the laptop is turned off. Not in Hibernate or Sleep mode.
2. Press the power button and hold it down. The system should emit three short beeps from the speaker, or headphones if you have them plugged in.
3. After the beeps, release the power button 'before' the 4-second shutdown override.
4. The power button menu should now display.
5. Press F3 to disable Fast Boot and you should be able to access BIOS now.

To Re-enable Fast Boot afterward:
1. When the laptop boots up, enter the BIOS setup by pressing "F2".
2. Now go to the "Boot Configuration menu".
3. Choose the "Enable Fast Boot".
4. Press F10 to save the changes and exit.

Option 2:
https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht062552


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> See if the following helps
> 
> You will need to disable "Fast Boot" from the power button menu. The power button can be used if you encounter Fast Boot problems.
> 
> ...


I have tried this but the moment i start holding it down, it starts going in that loop again and i never hear any beeps


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> See if the following helps
> 
> You will need to disable "Fast Boot" from the power button menu. The power button can be used if you encounter Fast Boot problems.
> 
> ...


oh dude, i didnt realize that this was on my old thread, my new one is updated and has more info on whats going on


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What about option 2 using the Novo button?


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> What about option 2 using the Novo button?


ill see if that works, but i have an updated thread, my startup is stuck in a loop eveytime it turns on


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

brotato3 said:


> ill see if that works, but i have an updated thread, my startup is stuck in a loop eveytime it turns on


ok, i changed back the bios setings
now its back to being stuck on startup, just those little dots going in a circle with lenovo above them


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Which post should we be working on then? Does it boot now after changing the bios to UEFI mode?


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Which post should we be working on then? Does it boot now after changing the bios to UEFI mode?


i guess we can just continue on this one, after changing back the settings, it started up, now its a blank blue screen, just blue, no text


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay now try staring in Safe mode as I suggested previously and see if works or you can get to command prompt and let me know.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

brotato3 said:


> i guess we can just continue on this one, after changing back the settings, it started up, now its a blank blue screen, just blue, no text





dckeks said:


> Okay now try staring in Safe mode as I suggested previously and see if works or you can get to command prompt and let me know.


ok, shoudl i turn off and turn on until i get to recovery and navigate to it that way?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

I cant seam to get the recovery to start loading, i keep trying but its just the dots, not the system recovery. I also now notice that there is a quick screen that shows up that says "checking media_"

Ps: whenever the dots finish loading, i just get blue screened, a blank blue screen, just blue.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, then about the only option left is to download a copy of Windows 10 and create a bootable DVD or USB drive before we can continue repairing unless you want to completely restore to factory but you will lose your files.

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Lenovo also offers some diagnostic tools
https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/lenovodiagnosticsolutions/diagnose


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Okay, then about the only option left is to download a copy of Windows 10 and create a bootable DVD or USB drive before we can continue repairing unless you want to completely restore to factory but you will lose your files.
> 
> How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> ...


]
Lets completely restore, i have nothing of huge concern on it


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

brotato3 said:


> ]
> Lets completely restore, i have nothing of huge concern on it


idk how tho in my current situation, cant even get to it


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay. You can use the Novo button to restore to factory settings.

https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht062552

From the menu, Select System Recovery


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

How long should it take? its at 0 bytes/minutes and is initializing, its only been 10 minutes but last time i tried this after 3 hours it was still at 0%


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It should not take very long to start the process. Do you see anything on the screen? I am wondering if as mentioned before if your drive has failed? Only way to test is to download a hard drive diagnostic tool from the Lenovo site I provided or using something like the following to create a bootable disc and test the drive.

Seagate Seatools for DOS (free): http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-dos-master/


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

dckeks said:


> It should not take very long to start the process. Do you see anything on the screen? I am wondering if as mentioned before if your drive has failed? Only way to test is to download a hard drive diagnostic tool from the Lenovo site I provided or using something like the following to create a bootable disc and test the drive.
> 
> Seagate Seatools for DOS (free): http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-dos-master/


about 20 minutes and its still initializing and at 0 bytes/minute, i dont have any usb drives, writable disks or anything that would work for that atm. I had windows 10 on a usb drive and then my parents threw it away...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not much else we can do until you can get a disc. Have you checked in the bios to see if the hard drive is being recognized?


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

brotato3 said:


> about 20 minutes and its still initializing and at 0 bytes/minute, i dont have any usb drives, writable disks or anything that would work for that atm. I had windows 10 on a usb drive and then my parents threw it away...





dckeks said:


> Not much else we can do until you can get a disc. Have you checked in the bios to see if the hard drive is being recognized?


where do i check in the bios, i dont know much about this kind of stuff


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Look under Boot menu or similar. If in doubt post a picture if possible.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

only options i have on boot tab:
boot mode
fast boot
pxe boot lan
ipv4 pxe first

efi
efi pxe network

Cant find anything related to hard drive.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like you have an Information menu and it should list your hard drive there.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You really need to test the hard drive with a proper utility. Do you know what brand the hard drive is? It'll probably tell you in the BIOS. UBCD ha multiple hard drive diagnostic on it that you can run: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ It can be booted from a USB stick, or CD/DVD.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> You really need to test the hard drive with a proper utility. Do you know what brand the hard drive is? It'll probably tell you in the BIOS. UBCD ha multiple hard drive diagnostic on it that you can run: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ It can be booted from a USB stick, or CD/DVD.


its says: Hard Disk WDC WD5000LPCX-24VHAT0


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay at least it is recognizing it but now you need to test it as I mentioned.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

ok, ill have to get a writable disk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes or USB drive.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

UBCD does have Western Digital Diagnostics on it, WDC also has a separate downloadable one too. I'd go with a USB stick if you have one.


----------



## brotato3 (May 28, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> UBCD does have Western Digital Diagnostics on it, WDC also has a separate downloadable one too. I'd go with a USB stick if you have one.


dang, member since 2002, did you just start off as a regular member?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes.


----------

